# pequeñas fugas de corrientes



## rodriguez rodriguez (May 28, 2012)

tengo un  amplificador de sonido casero pero tiene una fuga cuando lo conecto y le pongo el medidor de corriente marca pero cuando esta en el multimueble del equipo,cuando lo pongo en el piso la fuga desapararese.
en realidad nomanda corrientasos pero la fuga me preocupa tengo un niño pequeño y necea mucho


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2012)

Hacele una coneccion a tierra y listo !


----------



## rodriguez rodriguez (May 28, 2012)

te mando una foto para que me orientes donde pongo la conecion






[/IMG]


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2012)

rodriguez rodriguez dijo:


> tengo un  amplificador de sonido casero pero tiene una fuga cuando lo conecto y* le pongo el medidor de corriente marca* pero cuando esta en el multimueble del equipo,cuando lo pongo en el piso la fuga desapararese.
> en realidad nomanda corrientasos pero la fuga me preocupa tengo un niño pequeño y necea mucho



PRIMERO DEFINI ESO .

y escribi un poco mejor, tenes un niño .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 28, 2012)

Hola Amigo, 1ro. deberas cerciorarte que la fuga proviene del equipo y no de un periferico asociado electricamente a el. Si el objetivo esta localizado deberas chequear la aislacion del transformador, en caso de serlo, mas alla de conectarle una toma a tierra deberas repararlo, pues la fuga puede empeorar.


----------



## rodriguez rodriguez (May 28, 2012)

aislo el tranformador y la fuga persiste pero cuando le comdio el sentido al toma corriente la fuga desaparese


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2012)

primero es saber  QUE ES FUGA.

por eso pregunte .
 te prende el buscapolos ?? 

es una fuga de 1 mA ?? de 100 mA ?? 
es de 220v ?? 

el aparato venia con cable de tierra y ficha de 3 espigas ??? 

quizas la fuga sea de el trafo o de algun filtro a tierra , y al poner al mueble haces algo de masa y como la fuga es minima desaparece (hacia tierra) .

por eso , de nuevo :

como medis que hay fuga ?? 
tenes cable de tierra ??


----------



## rodriguez rodriguez (Jun 3, 2012)

la amplificacion venia sin cable a tierra y el toma corriente ficha de dos espigas entrada negativa y la otra positiva, la fuga es pequeña es de 4 voltios porque hoy la medi con un tester digital.anteriormente la media con un destornillador buscapolos,quiero saver si es normal la fuga de 4 voltios solo por faltarle la conecion a tierra.por que cuando le conecto un cable del chasis ala tierra la fuga desaparece.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2012)

Cuatro volts no es una fuga peligrosa , cable a tierra y listo 

Saludos !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 3, 2012)

Amigo rodriguez rodriguez, debes estar seguro la forma en la cual tomaste la lectura a tierra. Tiene que ser algun elemento metalico como cañerias de agua etc.


----------



## phavlo (Jun 3, 2012)

Conectale un cable a tierra al chasis y asegurate de que la instalación de tu casa también tenga una jabalina con cable a tierra. si no, seria lo mismo que la nada.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 3, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo rodriguez rodriguez, debes estar seguro la forma en la cual tomaste la lectura a tierra. Tiene que ser algun elemento metalico como cañerias de agua etc.


Medidas básicas de seguridad
*¡JAMÁS!* hay que utilizar las cañerias de agua como tomas de tierra.
Estas cañerias no garantizan una correcta puesta a tierra y ponerlas bajo tensión puede poner en grave peligro la vida de las personas.

Sal U2


----------



## rodriguez rodriguez (Jul 20, 2012)

la amplificacion le cambie las dos tarjetas de salida y la fuga desaparecio la amplificacion suena bien pero le quedo un pequeño ruido hum en una de las salida como lo puedo correjir


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Medidas básicas de seguridad
> *¡JAMÁS!* hay que utilizar las cañerias de agua como tomas de tierra.
> Estas cañerias no garantizan una correcta puesta a tierra y ponerlas bajo tensión puede poner en grave peligro la vida de las personas.
> 
> Sal U2



haaaa............que tema ...............que tema..............pero que tema !!!!!!

deberiamos pensar como nos enseñaron de que la tierra se debe conectar al cable verde y amarillo el cual (SI ???? ) nos garantiza ??? que ?? un pomo ????


----------

